# The cost of a debt settlement scheme?



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2009)

14.[FONT=&quot]              [/FONT]Do you agree that a fundamental principle of any debt settlement scheme is that debtors must not be excluded from obtaining relief due to the costs of procedures? [Paragraph 5.135]


----------

